# Favorite Breed



## chklve

What's your favorite breed? I like the Silkie but have only seen them in pictures. 

If it's down to chickens I've raised I like the plumage on Rocks.


----------



## Apyl

Out of my flock I have a few favorites. My first would be my Ancona, she is super friendly, allows the kids to catch her, and chatters instead of clucks. My next fave is my Buff Orpington, I love the fluffy butt, the great orange brown color, and personality. I do like how soft my Barred Rock is but she's not as social as my Ancona. I also have Silkies but not real thrilled with them, they are more for looks than purpose.


----------



## Sundancers

The kids love their Ameraucanan and as posted before I love my Dominique.


----------



## furandfeathersfarm

I love my buff orpington. Super friendly and lays nice big eggs. I also love my lavender Ameracuanas. I love their lav color and the blue eggs are a plus. My Key West chickens hold a special place in my heart, since they are the first breed I really got into and and are a little bit of home for me. ( I was born in Key West) My rooster Smokey turned 13 this summer. He was past of my original Key West flock.


----------



## vondonna

I'd have to say my Reds. Sweetest little things ever. Next it would be the Buff Orpingtons and then next the Barred Rocks.


----------



## tnfarmgirl

My Reds are my favorites too...they are really very friendly....


----------



## Keith

Buff Orpington and Rhode Island Red seem like the two most common breeds I see at least around here.


----------



## rob

my favorite is my white silkie, i also have a light sussex and a clydach clocker.


----------



## chicksrluv

My Buffs & RIR's. Got some young barred rocks. I think I'm going to like them too.


----------



## Beeorganic

Edited to delete


----------



## JackAubrey

I am particularly taken with my Speckled Sussex. I had originally wanted Black Javas, but they are rather difficult to come by. Looked at Dark Cornish, and Dorkings, but thought the Speckled Sussex were beautiful. They are great foragers, dual purpose, docile, but can bear confinement. I free range, but fort them up at night. JA


----------



## piglett

oh wow that's a fine looking bird you have there Jack





piglett


----------



## rob

nice bird, the colours remind me of a grouse


----------



## Diane

such a pretty bird! I have two of the speckleds, still very much babies

So far with the chicks I have, (australorps,silver laced wyandottes, spec susex, columbian wyandotte, buff orpingtons)..I am finding my Buff babies are the cuddliest/friendliest altho they all are arm hopping when I stick my arms in their cage..


----------



## ponytailbill

I also love my buff's- I have one who will perch on my shoulder while I'm gathering the eggs- or she will sit in my lap while I'm enjoying a cup of coffee on the deck.


----------



## Inglewoody

Apyl said:


> Out of my flock I have a few favorites. My first would be my Ancona, she is super friendly, allows the kids to catch her, and chatters instead of clucks. My next fave is my Buff Orpington, I love the fluffy butt, the great orange brown color, and personality. I do like how soft my Barred Rock is but she's not as social as my Ancona. I also have Silkies but not real thrilled with them, they are more for looks than purpose.


Our Buff Orpington is our family favourite... she's so pleased to see us and runs to us and jumps on our shoulders. If we sit down she jumps up for a cuddle... small, golden, rounded and waddly... great personality!


----------



## UncleJoe

Another vote for RIR's here. Great layers and very social. I was sitting on a log, splitting wood one day, and one of them flew up on my shoulder. Scared the snot out of me  till I realized what was going on.


----------



## Riverdale

Buff Orps and Barred Rocks. Calm and gentle.


----------



## lowery014

Cuckoo Marans, Ameraucanan, Dominique


----------



## missouri100

Mille Fluers and Quail Antwerp Belgians.

go bantams


----------



## Roslyn

Delawares, Rocks, Wyandotes.


----------



## johninmccall

FIRST, I don't believe there is a forum for raising chickens. Favorite Breed of all time is White Legrin crossed with Road Island Red. They don't eat you out of house and home and you can make soup out of the Big Hungry Red Rooster after he has done his job. Nice brown eggs for a low cost of feed.


----------



## abluechipstock

my pick are the cochin bantams as my favorite breed, i work with the millie variety


----------



## rob

has anyone ever kept modern game ?


----------



## Sundancers

rob said:


> has anyone ever kept modern game ?


I had to do a search on Modern Game ... lol We have one game hen left, out of five. They are great mothers or used to be, that was before they became show chickens.

Some still may have it in them ... I'm not sure. Cool bird, none the less.


----------



## poneal

Just got my first chickens a few months ago and really live the Rhode Island Reds. Very social amazing layers.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

REDS....as in Buckeye Reds are my passion for the last decade!!! 

We have a GREAT Facebook Group, too if anyone with Buckeyes is interested;

http://www.facebook.com/groups/126598094076064/

GREAT new Forum this it, too!!!


----------



## cindy

a copper Marans hen named sweet pea she is the funniest sweet lady I ever had!


----------



## twentynine

Rhode Island Reds, Barred Rocks, Black Sexlinks


----------



## Lady_Alia

Belgium bearded D'Anver! She's just so precious!!


----------



## oakwood

Blue/silver naked neck bantam hen ,chocolate wyandotte bantam rooster, abacot ranger duck , khaki campbell ducks ,lavender and cream indian runners ducks .


----------



## rez

Rhode Island Reds are awesome. Very active, I like watching them roam around and peck. They are also very friendly they run up to me and BOOOOK.


----------



## dirtdiva

Barred Rocks, very social...next would be Welsummer and EE.


----------



## chickenman18

Got to be o shamo and asil


----------



## chickdenman

My ameraucana, Patty, is the queen of the coop. I absolutely love her. She sits in my lap and talks to me while we garden. I couldn't imagine our family enjoying our little flock as much without her running it. I have done a lot of searching and can't seem to find any info as to what color she would be considered. She is a beautiful dark lavender grey with gold tones on her chest. If anyone could help give my a name for this lovely color I would appreciate it.,


----------



## piglett

chklve said:


> What's your favorite breed? I like the Silkie but have only seen them in pictures.
> 
> If it's down to chickens I've raised I like the plumage on Rocks.


well i think it comes down to what breed is good for where your at
if you live in the city then you probably don't want birds that make a ton of noise all the time. i have a cochin roo who only 1/2 sounds like a rooster when he crows & he is really not all that loud when he dose it.

now if you have a 500 acre farm & you want high production egg layers then you probably want redstars,they are laying machines

what we wanted was a flock that would hatch out their own chicks
no need for a bator& were really good at free-ranging

so we went with Orpingtons 1st & now we also have some silkies that will be laying come spring. silkies are broody VERY often, so they will fit in with what we need here.

what do you need is the question .....i think

piglett


----------



## Energyvet

Kinda like .... do you want working chickens or show chickens? too. Lol


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> Kinda like .... do you want working chickens or show chickens? too. Lol


ours are about to be working hens
getting a bator so we will have lots of chicks to sell soon


----------



## Kellence

Loved my black aracarna Carney she was so inquisitive and friendly sadly she is no longer but her offspring are shaping up to be just like carney. Jinny likes to jump on to my partners shoulder or arm she's a busy bee. This is Jin after my bacon sandwich crusts. I also love my little porcelain sablepoot little poot she is like a little dove she was the 1st one I hatched and loves a cuddle I have even taken her to work with me.


----------



## DansChickens

Sebrights and New Hampshire reds but I love them all!


----------



## CharlieEcho

*Orpintons;*

We have Orpingtons, Wyandotte and Bard Rocks. My favorite is the Orpintons. Though we have no Orpington rooster. We had four Orp. roosters but they get bossy and the wife didn't want one around. So they have gone to other farms. In this photo they are coming into the pen for the evening.


----------



## piglett

the problem with no rooster is the girls are not as relaxed
one hen will take the place of the roo & try to look out for the flock 
better you find a sweet roo to look out for the hens
they will thank you for it & might even go broody & hatch out some new chicks for ya


----------



## Energyvet

i love my little Red Star. But I would like some Buff Orps. The research I've done says they are perfect for what I need and I really love their look. Big Fluffy Red Hens. Fingers crossed for Spring.


----------



## piglett

Energyvet said:


> i love my little Red Star. But I would like some Buff Orps. The research I've done says they are perfect for what I need and I really love their look. Big Fluffy Red Hens. Fingers crossed for Spring.


 we took in 32 old redstars that had seen better days
most of them had been through a molt so they looked really bad
the trouble was some of them became feather peckers
& some layed no shell eggs even after we gave them lots of oyster shells
we were able to rehab a few which we sold off cheep
the rest went to camp, they ate like horses 
& my feed for a week was 2 bags
that's a $100 a month....i'll pass got 2 go

the orps eat much less but their eggs are a little smaller
also the orps love to freerange


----------

